
Percentage of Young Americans Living with Parents Rises to 75-Year High - rhapsodic
http://www.wsj.com/articles/percentage-of-young-americans-living-with-parents-rises-to-75-year-high-1482316203
======
rhapsodic
Since it's a Wall Street Journal article, to get around the paywall, hit the
"web" link above and access the story through Google's search results.

